# Isn't Android essentially an iOS clone?



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

"_Does Google have anything to worry about? Isn't Android essentially an iOS clone?"_

http://www.zdnet.com...ext-7000003167/

Really ZDNet? A small part of me has to believe this article written By Jason D. O'Grady is some sort of ill attempted sarcasm. Can someone truely believe this statement?
"Take a look at the HTC One X (pictured above) ... or Jellybean for that matter. They're spitting images of iOS."​
This whole deal will be interesting to see how it gets played out. It's obviously not over yet and I'm sure with the "success" of this filing, Apple will bring more to the table.

Can never forget:


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

If ZDNet approved an article like that, they need to look at the history of Android before they call it an iOS clone. Last I checked, Android has had Notification Pulldown WAY before Apple decided to copy and put it in for iOS. I've not personally seen the HTC One series yet, so I can't comment on its actual appearance.

The other thing, about Jelly Bean being a copy of iOS, that's bull. For one, the article states that the icons are the same in size and proportion. I don't believe that is the case because the icon size on iOS actually looks slightly bigger being displayed than on Android. There's just a lot of claims with no merit to them or actual proof.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Articles of questionable nature and link bait headlines are fished out at a target audience (i.e. Android fanboys hate it and iPhone fanboys to agree with) while in the mean time, sites like this particular "news outlet" reel in the profits from the free traffic and ad revenue and if one is lucky, a small edit or retraction will come sometime later when no one cares (if it does). Best thing to do is ignore it exists. Even linking it here is helping them as it gets indexed and cross referenced in google's search, thus making it get indexed higher.

It's not about whether sites like that believe it or not, it's basically whether or not this news outlet site or whatever crap news outlet, can get an emotional stir out of some target audience and bring traffic to their site through direct and indirect traffic + google search indexes from talk on other sites. Yay for questionable at best SEO practices.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, most common people are tech ignorant, ie; people who call almost every device an iphone or ipad, like that is the technical name, not brand. I cannot tell you how many people have commented on my Galaxy Nexus as "what kind of iphone is that?" or my Nexus 7 as "what kind of ipad is that?". Seriously, most people are quite daft.
I have used a One X & I have a G.Nex with JellyBean. I could never in a million years mistake one for the other or even iOS.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Aww hell naw I&#39;m on jelly bean now I wouldn&#39;t mistake this for a freakin iphone for anything get your facts straight ZDNet or whatever you call yourself


----------

